

Odd Odd Even Proof in Agda - rwosync
http://brianmckenna.org/blog/plus_equals_even_take_2

======
klibertp
Ok, so this is very interesting, I see others think so too, as they upvote it,
but could someone offer an explanation of what exactly is going on here? I
would love to have a little glossary of Agda syntax and concepts to go with
this post; as it is now it's completely undecipherable for me, unfortunately
:(

~~~
shaunxcode
(these are just cribbed from the agda wikipedia page but..) check these out:

[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?p=B7F836675DCE009C](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?p=B7F836675DCE009C)

[http://www.cse.chalmers.se/~ulfn/papers/tphols09/tutorial.pd...](http://www.cse.chalmers.se/~ulfn/papers/tphols09/tutorial.pdf)

